# 7/26 (Model 31760) (1972)



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I have two of these. One has the tunnel type gearbox, which is shown in the parts manual Toro sent.

One has the split housing gearbox. I think this auger assembly is actually from 1974 (Model 31263-4027)

The Toro manual linked here mentions two types of lube: 90 wt gear oil and a grease.

Can anyone clarify whether these two styles of gearbox take the same lube, and what it should be?

Also, Toro doesn't mention the auger bolts as being shear pins. Are they supposed to be? What grade metal, if anybody knows?

Thanks.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

amuller;1182761
Can anyone clarify whether these two styles of gearbox take the same lube said:


> As I understand, Toro recommends Grade 5 bolts - which Stainless Steel is - as their auger bolts. They claim they don't require sheer pins because the gear box is so strong, that it will stall the engine instead of sheering a bolt. Personally, I have never had that happen, and I am not 100% convinced that it will work that way !
> 
> I;m thinking of the PowerMax - I am not positive about your model. Sorry !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

amuller said:


> I have two of these. One has the tunnel type gearbox, which is shown in the parts manual Toro sent.
> 
> One has the split housing gearbox. I think this auger assembly is actually from 1974 (Model 31263-4027)
> 
> ...


* Use 80/90 non syn gear oil or white lithium grease. TORO does NOT use those BLOODY SHEER PINS. use grade 5 or stainless which is the same as a grade 5 bolt.*


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

Why do you say "non-synthetic" gear oil? I have some Mobile synthetic worm gear lube I'm inclined to use.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

amuller said:


> Why do you say "non-synthetic" gear oil? I have some Mobile synthetic worm gear lube I'm inclined to use.


* The seals will NOT hold the syn stuff.:tongue4::tongue4:*


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

*Machine is running!*

Well, I got it running and am VERY impressed by how it throws snow. NOT impressed by the controls, which seem sort of goofy. No brake on the auger drive, and the traction control has a lot of slop in how it positions the rubber wheel. Go from reverse to forward and it doesn't always change direction immediately. And,of course, there's nothing to prevent the machine from taking off down the street if you let go of it. Wondering if some modernization of the controls might be worthwhile..... We have a blizzard warning for tomorrow so it will likely get some more exercise.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

amuller said:


> ..... NOT impressed by the controls, which seem sort of goofy. ...... And,of course, there's nothing to prevent the machine from taking off down the street if you let go of it. ......


Lol, yes, the controls. I had the same impression when I got my Toro a month back, It's something to get used to compared to the engaging handles on each hand rest.


For the safety feature, not to have an engaged drive and auger when letting go of the handles, Usually, mine has this, there suppose to be a safety switch under the right hand side handle, if engaging either the drive or the auger when this switch is not engaged, the engine stalls. (pic below of a Toro with safety switch, not mine)


Good luck, I would have kept my Toro, but mainly because I don't like the controls, it's a seller.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

This model of Toro never had that sort of electrical safety interlock, but I have an old Ariens (not yet together) with that type of setup. there are several switches and relays to it. 

I'm thinking it might be easier to put dead-man levers on the handles than gin up the electrical setup.

Then there are the wheel clutches. Not sure what I think of them but obviously one needs a free hand to operate them,which isn't compatible with holding down a lever handle on each side.....

So maybe this is a keeper, maybe not......

Alan


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

amuller said:


> Well, I got it running and am VERY impressed by how it throws snow. NOT impressed by the controls, which seem sort of goofy. No brake on the auger drive, and the traction control has a lot of slop in how it positions the rubber wheel. Go from reverse to forward and it doesn't always change direction immediately. And,of course, there's nothing to prevent the machine from taking off down the street if you let go of it. Wondering if some modernization of the controls might be worthwhile..... We have a blizzard warning for tomorrow so it will likely get some more exercise.


*You better have a looksee under there to adjust the shifter. as for the auger that is the way they came from the little TORO factory. that is the way they all should be none of this mamby pamby safety stuff they have now days.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * that is the way they all should be none of this mamby pamby safety stuff they have now days.:emoticon-south-park*


Your not trying to drum up some business, are you Todd? :icon-shrug:


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I got the shifter/clutch control adjusted. The thing really throws snow compared to the Jacobsen Imperial. The only performance problem I see is a strong tendency to climb up over hard snow. I guess the Powershift was intended to address this?

The chute crank is low and slow,and the guide on top doesn't want to stay in position. The flow of snow pushes it up. The spring-loaded scraper blade seems to be effective for cutting right down to the pavement. It doesn't seem much inclined to clog and I haven't smoothed the inside of the chute yet.

All in all, it is a big,heavy machine, a workout for an old fart to use. Unsafe controls by today's standards. But an effective snowblower!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Your not trying to drum up some business, are you Todd? :icon-shrug:


*Maybe just a little.:icon_whistling::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

So I've used this machine several times and really like the way it blows snow, and the way it cuts right down to the pavement.

On the other hand, I do not like much about the controls. Why did they put the panel with the shift pattern facing away from the operator??? And no safety features to speak of--let go of the machine and it will just head on down the sidewalk. It appears to me that many of these things were changed in later models. Does it make any sense to consider modernizing the controls?

Thanks.

am


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

amuller said:


> So I've used this machine several times and really like the way it blows snow, and the way it cuts right down to the pavement.
> 
> On the other hand, I do not like much about the controls. Why did they put the panel with the shift pattern facing away from the operator??? And no safety features to speak of--let go of the machine and it will just head on down the sidewalk. It appears to me that many of these things were changed in later models. Does it make any sense to consider modernizing the controls?
> 
> ...


* There is no way to modernize that. most of those parts are NLA now.*


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I understand what you're saying about the lack of safety controls. It seems 45 years ago when this machine was new and I was a young boy of 24 people were more aware of the dangers of machinery operation and took personal responsibility to operate machines safely. Now people tend to expect the government and the manufacturers to take responsibility for them and when something goes wrong regardless of whose fault it is they litigate with the expectation of a substantial payday. Remember the woman who sued McDonalds because she burned herself with hot coffee? I'm not saying accidents don't happen or that old unsafe equipment should be surrendered and scraped. I am saying one day in the not too distant future I'm sure I'll feel unsafe with a machine like yours too. I believe I'd restrict operation of it to myself knowing as I do it's shortcomings and advantages. In the meantime I'd revel in the ability of a machine 45 years old that throws snow better than a lot of these new snowblowers.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I pretty much agree. I'm OK with using it but would hesitate to let somebody else use it. I feel the same about my lawnmower of the same age, air compressors with no belt guard, car with no airbags .... Expectations have changed about safety and liability.


----------

